# Hot colors for dhj n reef runners



## chasing em (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm looking for input on people's hottest colors in these..I've been adding a few to the tackle box but I always get stuck on the purples and pinks any input would be great thank you in advance.. I've been checking out the ones that are custom painted at Northwoods


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Color preferences can be different at different locations and mix in the different water colors and you have a lot of options to figure out. Sagbay, BB, Ohio all have slight different color favorites. By that I am talking about where in the water column the active fish are. And the water depths your fishing. Example: in 9 to 20 f.o.w. clear water the natural glass perch is typically hot out on BB. Go out to 25 to 35 f.o.w. The pink or purple are catching fish.
With that, there are days where only a blue glass perch is working or white/silvers are working. Don't get me wrong, I have plenty of custom painted baits, some painted to my requests. But day in/out the base manufactures colors work really dang good.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Some hot ones for us have been firetigers, glass pink, pink lemonade, purpledecent, natural perch and glass perch


----------



## chasing em (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the come backs. I fish all the places ebijack talked about and hope to retire soon and move much closer to SB. Wanted to hear some personal preference from people. Thanks again


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

for dhj, my favorites are wonderbread, black mamba. pink pantys, doctor death. two new colors, green tiger and pink tiger, plus the ones mention already in this thread. anytime you want to fish sb, shoot me a pm!


----------



## chasing em (Feb 6, 2014)

phantom cls said:


> for dhj, my favorites are wonderbread, black mamba. pink pantys, doctor death. two new colors, green tiger and pink tiger, plus the ones mention already in this thread. anytime you want to fish sb, shoot me a pm!


Thank you much on the colors and the offer. I'd like to take you up on it in the future when I get moved I'm looking forward to meeting some of the Saginaw Bay people when I have more time away from that four letter word work


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Perhaps this can help: http://www.teachinfishin.com/fall-cranks-for-walleye.html


----------



## 386xf (Nov 30, 2010)

On Sag Bay one DDHJ I always put out on every trip is the clown. It may not be there by the end of the day but it always gets put out to start with anytime of year.


----------



## chasing em (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks again. Added another $100 to the jerks today. I've been deep trolling on the rivers for 40 years if it was pencil plugs I'd have a couple hundred of them already. Used to get those for $10 a dozen from a guy at work that made them


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Reefs for me on Erie. Clown pink lemonade, kryptonite, captains choice(I'd buy 10 of these right now if I could find some) mixed veggies(10 of these too)


----------



## 1more (Jul 24, 2013)

This reverse perch from warrior has been pretty good for us. Especially in low light / stained water conditions.


----------

